# Update Complete!



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hey Folks!​*
*As you know we have updated the site to make the Nissanforums.com experience even better! Some new features that we have added with the new version are:​*
- Improved performance and security
- Updated anti-spam measures
- New membership options
- Gallery Fix
- Option for Youtube embedded video in posts​
*I have created a thread entitled "Bugs from Update" where you can post any problems we may have overlooked during our testing of the update here:​*
Bugs Thread​
*There is also a thread for any Questions & Comments you may have in regards to the upgrade here:​*

Questions or Comments​
*The FAQ has been updated for any simple questions you may have about the upgrade check here first:​*
Nissanforums.com - FAQ: Upgrade FAQ​
Nadeem


----------

